# Duyuru > Gündem >  TÖrkiyem Topluluğu

## anau

Büyük Türk Milleti,.............. http://www.turkiyemtoplulugu.org/ http://www.qasaq.com/forums/index.php

Binlerce yıldan beri yaşadığımız bu vatanda, kurduğumuz Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti, son yıllarda sosyal, ekonomik ve siyasi anlamda acz içine düşürülmüştür. üyle ki, devletimizin varlık gerekçeleri tartışmalara açılmış ve tasfiye süreci başlamıştır. 

Türkiye'nin üzerinde emperyalist baskılar kuranlara karşı ülkeyi yönetenlerin iradesi, İstiklal Savaşı ile yine bu emperyalist yüzlere en anlamlı tokadı vuran Türk Milleti'nin iradesi ile örtüşmemektedir.

Kıbrıs başta olmak üzere, Balkanlar'da, Kafkaslar'da, Ortadoğu'da, Irak'ta, Afganistan'da, Merkezi Asya'da, Türkiye'yi yönetenler, mazlumlarla değil, zalimlerle aynı yolda beraber yürümektedir.

Emperyalizmin Afganistan ve Irak'taki vahşetine, katliamına seyirci kalarak, ''stratejik ortak'' yalanıyla uyutulanlar,İran'dan ve Suriye'den sonraki hedef tahtasının neresi olabileceğini algıladıklarında dileriz,iş işten geçmiş olmaz.

Biz, iktidar da olsa hiç bir gücün Türkiye'ye, Afganistan'la, Irak'la aynı kaderi paylaştırmaya hakkı olmadığını söylüyoruz.

Türkiye, jeostratejik, jeoekonomik ve jeopolitik bakımdan dünyanın en önemli ülkelerinden biridir. Ama bu önem, Türkiye'nin ve Türk milletinin çıkarları doğrultusunda kullanılmamaktadır. ''Türkiye Türklere Bırakılmayacak kadar önemlidir'' diyen dış güçleri adeta destekleyen bir iktidar anlayışı ile yüz yüzeyiz.

Türkiye'ye sahip çıkmanın yolu milli kimliğe sıkı sıkıya sarılmaktan geçer. Milli Kimliğe sahip çıkmak bir yana, dış güçlerin teşvik ve çabalarıyla ülkemiz içinde bir kimlik tartışması açılmış bulunuyor. Bunu yapanlar tarih önünde büyük vebal altındadır.

Dünyanın en eski milli kimliklerinden biri olan ve Atatürk'ün, Cumhuriyetimizin temel taşı haline getirdiği Türk kimliğinin tartışmaya açılması, bu tartışmanın doğrudan ülkemizi yönetenler tarafından desteklenmesi, içinde bulunduğumuz durumun ne kadar vahim olduğunun işaretidir.

Türkiye'nin, bir cumhuriyet devleti olduğunu, Atatürk Milliyetçiliğine bağlı,laik ve sosyal bir hukuk devleti olduğunu, Devletin ülkesi ve milleti ile bölünmez bir bütün olduğunu iktidara gelenler kabul etmek ve savunmak zorundadır.

Türkiye, iktidara gelenlerin yasaları ile değil, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti anayasası ile yönetilir.

Türk Kültürünün ve dolayısıyla Türk Kimliğinin temeli Türkçemizdir. Dilimizi yozlaştırmaya yönelik eğitim anlayışı ile 'yabancı dilde eğitim ve yabancı kelimeler kullanma hastalığı' milli kimliğimiz üzerinde tahribat yaratmaktadır. Bu endişeler, geniş bir yelpazeye yayılmaktadır.

İslam dinine mensup insanları 'terörist' olarak görenler, ılımlı islam adı altında islam dinini hıristiyanlaştırmaya çalışıyorlar.Binbir türlü propaganda ile inançlarımıza saldırıyorlar. İnsanlarımızın önce milli sonra da dini kimliğine yapılan bu haçlı saldırıları , emperyalist güçler ve onların içerdeki taşeronları tarafından desteklenmektedir. 

Bir takım cemaatlerin ve kimi yetkililerin, öz çıkarlarını korumak için bu oyunlara alet olduğu, İslam dini ve Türk kimliği konusunda duyarlı olan milletimiz tarafından ibretle izlenmektedir.

AB sürecinde bir yandan misyonerlik faaliyetlerine hız verilirken, öte yandan da inancımızın temelini oluşturan ''Allah indinde din islamdır'' ayeti kerimesine AB ve ABD büyükelçileri tarafından yapılan saygısızca müdahelelere bu hükümetin desteklercesine seyirci kalması hazin bir durumdur.

Dış siyasetimiz tamamen Amerika ve Avrupa Birliğine teslim edilmiştir.

Türkiyemiz küresel vahşetin tetikçisi Amerika tarafından Avrupa Birliği'ne giriş süreci denilen tiyatro oyununun figüranı haline getirilmiştir.

Bu, acıklı ve gülünç bir oyundur.

Gülünçtür, çünkü tam üyeliğin gerçekleşeceğine yetkililer dahil hiç kimse inanmamaktadır..

Acıklıdır, çünkü bu oyun Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devletinin ortadan kaldırılmasında bir araç olarak kullanılmaktadır.

Kıbrısın Rumlara, Ege'nin Yunanistan'a verilmesi, Ermeni soykırımı iddialarının tanınmasına yönelik dayatmalar, Fırat ve Dicle sularının elimizden alınmak istenmesi, Patrikhanenin Vatikan benzeri bir statüye kavuşturulması ve yeni azınlıklar yaratılarak ülkemizin bir etnik cehenneme dönüştürülmesi, Türkiye'nin sahip olduğu siyasi ve ekonomik avantajları elinden almak isteyenlerin hazırladığı Avrupa Birliği tiyatrosunun değişik sahneleridir.

Güneydoğu Anadolu'da yaşayan insanlarımız milletimizin ayrılmaz bir parçasıdır. Ama hain bir planın parçası olarak, bu insanlar kışkırtılmakta ve milli bütünlükten adım adım koparılmaya çalışılmaktadırlar.

Ekonomimiz, IMF, Dünya Bankası ve Dünya Ticaret ürgütü'nden oluşan şeytan üçgeninin içindedir.

ülkemizin zenginliklerini küresel güçlere peşkeş çeken, yoksulluğu ve işsizliği yaygınlaştıran, IMF politikalarıyla insanların ulusal duyarlılıkları geri plana itilmekte ve milli birlik önünde duvarlar örülmektedir.

Son yılların en yanlış ve en büyük hatalarından biri, ülkemizin candamarı olan bölgelerde yabancılara toprak satışıdır.

70'li yıllarda bir tarım ülkesi olan Türkiye'de Tarım çökertiliyor ve halkımız ithal tarım ürünleriyle beslenme alışkanlığına itiliyor. Türk köylüsü, çiftçisi yoksulluğun kucağına atılıyor. 

Türkiye'nin sadece tarımı değil, sosyal yaşamı ile birlikte kültürü, eğitimi, sağlığı kısaca siyaseti her geçen gün daha da dışa bağımlı hale geliyor. Bu durum karakteri yüksek olan milletimizin vicdanında kara leke olarak duruyor.

Mevcut iktidar,ekonomik bağımsızlığı olmayan milletlerin siyasi bağımsızlığı olamayacağı gerçeğine üzüntü verici bir duyarsızlıkla gözlerini kapatıyor.

Ulusal bütünlüğümüzün güvencesi olan Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine ve güvenlik güçlerine karşı yoğun bir psikolojik harekat yapılmaktadır.Hiç şüphesiz ki bunun amacı Türkiye'yi demokratikleşmek değildir. Asıl hedef, Türkiye'yi Batının sıradan bir taşeronu yapmaktır.

Amerika'da ve Avrupa Birliği ülkelerinde ordunun ve polisin konumuna ve demokrasi tanımı içinde yer almayan yetkilerine bakıldığı zaman bu gerçek görülecektir.

Türk ordusu ve polisini pasifize etmek isteyenlere, sadece ve sadece 'Avrupa Birliği üyeliği' adına tahammül etmek, en azından bu kişi ve kurumlara destek vermekten başka bir anlam taşımaz.

Bunun peşinden gidenler, er ya da geç Ulu ünder Atatürk'ün Gençliğe Hitabe'de ifade ettiği şekliyle 'Gaflet, Dalalet ve Hatta Hıyanet'e hizmet etmiş olacaklardır.

Bu psikolojik harekatı durdurmakla görevli yöneticilerimiz ise maalesef söz konusu haince faaliyetleri ya seyretmekte ya da destek vermektedirler.

Milli stratejisini kaybetmiş; başkalarının yazdığı senaryoları oynayan; günü kurtarma siyasetsizliğini siyaset sananların çözüm üretmesi zaten beklenemez.

*Aziz milletimiz,*

Artık dayanma sınırı aşılmış; direnme bir hak ve görev haline gelmiştir. Milletçe silkinmeli ve özümüze dönmeliyiz.

Biz, Avrupa Birliğine giriş süreci denilen bu oyuna derhal son verilmesini; 

Avrupa Birliği ile karşılıklı çıkara dayalı, ekonomik ve ticari ilişkiler çerçevesinde yeni anlaşmalar yapılmasını istiyoruz.

Biz, Avrupa Birliği ile ilişkilerimizi tamamen ekonomik ve ticari alanlara indirgeyen yeni bir düzenleme ile münasebetlerimizi sürdürülebilir yeni bir zemine taşımak,

sonra da başta Türk dünyası olmak üzere Avrasya Coğrafyası ve dünyanın diğer bölgeleriyle yoğun bir ekonomik ve ticari ilişkiler ağı oluşturmak gereğine inanıyoruz.

Biz tefeciden faizle borç alarak kalkınmamın mümkün olacağına inanmıyoruz.Tefeciden borç alarak bırakınız kalkınmayı, malını mülkünü kaybetmemiş ne bir şahıs ne de bir ülke vardır.

İç ve dış borçlarda mutlaka yeniden yapılandırmaya gitmek zorundayız.

Kalkınma bir gelecektir, gelecek ise yurt gerçeklerine dayalı milli bir planla mümkündür. Biz, üretim ve ihracata dayalı milli bir tasarımdan ve bunun kararlılıkla uygulanmasından yanayız.

Biz, milli devletimize, onun temel ilkelerine ve bunlara esas olan Atatürk çizgisine sımsıkı bağlıyız.Yeni mandacılık girişimlerini toptan reddediyoruz.

Atatürk'ün Sivas Kongresinde söylediği ''temel prensip Türk Milletinin haysiyetli ve şerefli bir millet olarak yaşamasıdır. Bunun için tam bağımsızlık şarttır.'' ilkesinden asla vazgeçmeyeceğiz.

Biz, milli kültürümüzü yozlaştırmaya yönelik her türlü girişiminin durdurulmasını ve Türk kültürünün çağdaş uygarlık düzeyinin üzerine çıkarılmasını istiyoruz.

Yabancı dil öğretilmesine elbette taraftarız; ancak Türkçeden başka hiçbir dilde eğitim ve öğretime izin verilmemesini istiyoruz.

Biz, yüce dinimizin her türlü saptırmadan korunmasını ve misyonerlik faaliyetlerinin yasaklanmasını istiyoruz.

Bunları TüRKİYEMİZ adına istiyoruz ve biliyoruz ki,halkımızın ezici çoğunluğu bizim gibi düşünmektedir.

Hakk'a inanıyoruz, halka güveniyoruz ve TüRKİYEMİZ'in büyük geleceği için güçlerimizi birleştiriyoruz.


ülkemizin tam bağımsızlığı, vatan ve milletini gönülden seven insanların teşkilatlanmaları ve güç birliği oluşturmalarıyla mümkündür.

Zaman, Türkiye'mize, devletimize, milletimize, bayrağımıza, bağımsızlığımıza sahip çıkma zamanıdır.Bunlar olmadan, refahın da, zenginliğin de anlamı olmaz...

İçinde bulunduğu zor şartlara rağmen, Türk milleti çaresiz değildir. üaresizliğe boyun eğmeyecektir.

Tarihin ve Türk Milletinin huzurunda milletimizin bütün sorumluluğunu üzerimizde hissederek,

Bizim gibi düşünen herkesi TüRKİYEM TOPLULUĞU'nda buluşmaya ve milli çözüm için görev almaya çağırıyoruz.

üünkü çare Türkiye'mdir...

Allah, yolumuzu açık etsin... 

TüRKİYEM TOPLULUĞU

----------


## bozok

Yayınlanan duyurumuz için kardeşime çok teşekkür ederim.Kurultayımız gerçekten çok güzel geçti. Bundan sonrasında milletimizin yüreğini ferahlatacak çok daha güzel gelişmeler olacağını şimdiden müjdelemekten mutluyum.

----------

